# How to low Dasher



## MelnykOM (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi, I need to low my Dasher, for front suspension I know but for rear I have some question
What lower springs?
What shorter shock absorber?
Thank you


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

This took a few. I thought that H&R still sold springs for the type 32 or 32b (B1 or B2 Passat/Dasher/Quantum) - guess I was wrong. 
But, I did find these: https://www.cheap-coilovers.com/shop/ta-technix-lowering-springs-12321c1.html


----------



## huck731 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ckw2 makes air ride for the dasher/quantums. Look them up on facebook and dm him. He doesnt list it on the website since it is made to order.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

huck731 said:


> Ckw2 makes air ride for the dasher/quantums. Look them up on facebook and dm him. He doesnt list it on the website since it is made to order.


I spoke with him recently, and it is 1200 for the fronts, 600 for the rears, and you'd still need an air management system.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## huck731 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ya, it isn't cheap. but he uses the factory stuff to make the air ride. I just spoke with him this past weekend and we are bagging my quantum after my wedding next summer. although that will be one busy week since I will drive the car to his shop and install it on location.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

B2 shares front suspension with the BX Fox chassis, check out what those guys have done to lower their cars, there's some pretty good threads about it.

Steve


----------



## GTIHB (Oct 24, 2011)

*B1 drop?*

Anyone have any info on lowering a B1 Dasher? I would prefer a cheaper spring/strut/shock combo then all out custom. Paying as much for suspension than the car is worth is scary! Lol


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I did custom springs with stock shocks/struts. Lowered it 1.5 inches from stock, and 20% firmer. Shocks & struts were dirt-cheap, and springs were reasonable for custom-made









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## GTIHB (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is how she sits now on cut springs. I just want a couple of more inches and a better ride.


----------

